
Building Uber's highest queries-per-second service with Go - astdb
https://eng.uber.com/go-geofence/
======
yeezyseesy
An excellent response that I remember from the last time this article made the
rounds: [https://medium.com/@buckhx/unwinding-uber-s-most-
efficient-s...](https://medium.com/@buckhx/unwinding-uber-s-most-efficient-
service-406413c5871d)

~~~
not_kurt_godel
My gut reaction was that the Uber write-up seemed pretty pathetic. It feels
good to know my instincts were correct.

------
akmittal
They mentioned they just started using Golang, But I had read they use Go
extensively. Then I realized this is 2 years old post.

